# atholl line



## STUART WARD (Mar 13, 2006)

Does Anyone Have Any Photos Of Any Of The Atholl line Boats. My Grandfather Was Ab/motorman Onboard Atholl Regent


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Stuart,

go to the following web site and you will find two photos of the Athel Regent. An early vessel with that name and a newer one. 
www.photoship.co.uk

Regards
Hawkey01


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to SN ... I have sent a PM with details of my website.


----------



## L Jay K (Feb 10, 2007)

I am interested on MV ATHELREGENT and SS LONDON DEALER - anyone out there have info - stats - pics etc please - have found pics of MV ATHELREGENT on www.photoship.co.uk - but have no stats history etc - and SS LONDON DEALER is avoiding me something shocking - cheers Jay


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jay,
Couldn't find her as LONDON DEALER but as her former name PENTRIDGE HILL:

Here details,courtesy/© L.O.F. Ltd. booklet:
NameENTRIDGE HILL-LONDON DEALER[1949-1951]
O.N.168058
GT:7579
NT:5596
DWT:11137
LOA x B x D:434'2" x 60'6" x 28'2½"
Triple expansion 3Cy.steam Eengines by N.E.M.Engineering Co.[1938]Co.-Newcastle.
1-1941 completed by Bartram & Sons Ltd-Sunderland[285] as PENTRIDGE HILL for Dorset Steamship Co.[Counties Ship Management Co.Ltd]
2-1949 transferred tp London & Overseas Freighters Ltd.[Same management]
1950 renamed LONDON DEALER
3-1951 sold to Sociedad Transoceanica Canopus S.A.-Liberia and renamed CENTAURUS
1960 transferred to Greek registry
1961 sold to Compania Naviera Adriatica Ltda.-Lebanon and renamed NAJLA
1964 sold to Jos Boel & fils for demolition at Tamise-Belgium.
Work started at 02-1965.

Note:Hope this one is the one you're looking for?


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello Jay, I have PM'd you with details of my webpage on ATHELREGENT.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hiya Stewy,

Santos


----------



## L Jay K (Feb 10, 2007)

there was a photo-postcard of Athelregent on eBay for GBP 2.49 plus 65p postage UK ( STEVE JONES 1 ROCKFIELD VIEW UNDY CALDICOT MONMOUTHSHIRE NP26 3FJ WALES UNITED KINGDOM) - and see - http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/athelregent.htm - cheers


----------



## L Jay K (Feb 10, 2007)

THANKS FOR HELP SO FAR - I am also interested in details and info on SS SICILIAN Owned by ELLERMAN & PAPAYANNI LINES about August 1949 / 1950

And am after a photo of WINSTON CHURCHILL - built 1945 as EMPIRE EDDYSTONE (7318tons) built by W Gray, West Hartlepool UK for MOWT - 1947 renamed WINSTON CHURCHILL - 1966 scrapped Trieste

re Stuart Ward - ATHELREGENT.GSN 20007805. ON 161142. Built 1930 Furness SB. Co, Haverton Hill-on-Tees, Middlesbrough. For United Molasses Co. (Athel Line), London. 8,881 grt. 475ft 3ins x 63ft 3ins. Twin screw, 11 knots. Sailed US Gulf ports and Caribbean; occasional voyages Dutch East Indies. 1957 sold to Fleet Operators Ltd, Monrovia, Liberia renamed FLEET TANK. 1959 scrapped at Osaka. - Type in ATHEL LINE into browser for other ATHEL ships - cheers Jay


----------



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

*Athel Line*

stuart

try this website (if I have the link right!)

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/al.htm


Hopefully will help, I used it for my research.


----------

